# When you run your lights?



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

When you run your lights?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I usually only run mine when in the lots plowing. If the weather is terrible I'll keep it on while driving but usually not.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mark13;609253 said:


> I usually only run mine when in the lots plowing. If the weather is terrible I'll keep it on while driving but usually not.


same here. only when plowing.
i have turned them on while driving before but only because i couldnt see more than twenty feet in front of the truck (white out conditions)so i figured it would help other people to see me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

As the law allows.
While engaged in snow plowing
(does not include travailing to the next account.)
or at the seen of an emergency with my 4way flashers.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Plowing only, as stated by the law. 


Buck


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I use the rule of thumb of; if you are putting your turn signal on to turn into an account, flick the switch. Turn um off as you are pulling out of the drive / or lot. Bad visibility on the road with plow on obviously, flick the switch. out of my truck to investigate a noise, bump, or help an idioit out of the ditch, flick the switch..........I usually flick it just after I go in the ditch too!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Fiafighterdude.........Fellow Mainer! How goes it up there?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bribrius;609256 said:


> same here. only when plowing.
> i have turned them on while driving before but only because i couldnt see more than twenty feet in front of the truck (white out conditions)so i figured it would help other people to see me.


I've only used mine on the road twice I think, and that was when I wasn't sure if my plow was still out infront of my truck. The visibility was so bad I'm not sure why I didn't pull into a lot and wait for it to get abit better.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

when plowing. also i run them for landscaping if parked on the side of a busy street to alert people were there or if were moving large amounts of leaves or other stuff ill run them to alert people we might be going a little slower and so no one cuts in between the 2 trucks


----------



## fakemam (Mar 21, 2008)

I run them also when i am doing a lot or pulling in and out driveways.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I run mine only on site. It is a ticket to run them while driving down the road.


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

I run them when hauling, towing a trailer, plowing, or when ever i feelingl like playing..


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

we run them on hauling,plowing, escorting, loaders etc.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;609264 said:


> Fiafighterdude.........Fellow Mainer! How goes it up there?


not to bad


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i hate seeing guys running around with lights on for no reason...it brings about the boy who cried wolf theory, if you run them all the time when theres a need for them people will be too used to them...all 5 of my trucks have atleast light bars and my guys know how to use them


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Had to go with "other" because I use them a good bit.

Obviously when plowing lots, not so much for driveways except if I am on main roads or when I get close to the street. Most people don't care much for bright lights at 5am.

But being that I am mostly a construction guy I use them a lot when we are working on or close to the street. I have a Arrowstik on my truck and I use that all the time when I am blocking a lane of traffic, like when we are pouring concrete.

I also used them in the homedays parade this year when I was pulling a float.

Thats also the last time I washed my truck, haha.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

around here i'm not the only one that runs them when running between. its common here in town anyway so mine dont get turned off untill i shut the truck down at the end of the day. but i also am still plowing well its still snowing..soo

i know some disagree, but thats how i do it and thats what was asked.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

my town runs then from start to finish


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fiafighterdude;610667 said:


> my town runs then from start to finish


The town is not Joe public.

Cops use there red lights too but.........


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

bribrius;609256 said:


> same here. only when plowing.
> i have turned them on while driving before but only because i couldnt see more than twenty feet in front of the truck (white out conditions)so i figured it would help other people to see me.


Totally agree...if visibilty is bad, i want to be seen! Or if i'm in an area that seems to be busy with dumb people out driving when they shouldn't be, i may turn on a couple of the lights again to be sure i'm seen!

This year with the LED's i'll probably use them while doing residential accounts since they don't reflect as much and make a big scene!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We run ours all the time when in town, mainly because we do 75% of town, and we just jump lot from lot, now out running drives or going to another town we service is diffent


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

When its snowing they are on. Amber is legal 100% of the time and cops can't do anything about it. Blue is now a different story, fine on private property but illegal on roads.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Same here, Amber is 100% legal and encouraged. Technically if you are carrying anything wider than 8' down a public highway you are required to have a flashing amber light. Most guys, including myself, turn our amber lights on when we leave home and don't turn them off until we return.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hear is an excerpt from the MN law.

"Or any other law to the contrary, a vehicle may be equipped with a 360-degree flashing strobe lamp that emits an amber light with a flash rate of 60 to 120 flashes a minute, and the lamp may be
used as provided in this subdivision, provided that the
strobe lamp is mounted at the highest practicable point on the vehicle."

You need to read a few different statues on aux lighting, warring lights,
emergency lights, etc etc. in there will be a section on where they want you to mount your amber warring light.

VEHICLES
(625 ILCS 5/) Illinois Vehicle Code.
(625 ILCS 5/12‑203) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑203)
Sec. 12‑203. Lamps on parked vehicles.
(c) The restrictions of subsections 12‑207 (a) and 12‑207 (b) of this Act shall not apply to authorized emergency vehicles or equipment used for snow and ice removal operations if owned or operated by or for any governmental body.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑203) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑203)
Sec. 12‑203. Lamps on parked vehicles.
(a) During the period from sunset to sunrise any city, village or incorporated town may by ordinance, under rules and regulations it may prescribe, designate any part or parts of any street, or other highway under their jurisdiction, as parking places in which motorcycles and motor vehicles may be parked without having their lamps lighted, as otherwise required by this Section.
(b) Any lighted driving lamps upon a parked vehicle shall be depressed or dimmed.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑207) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑207)
Sec. 12‑207. Spot lamps and auxiliary driving lamps.
(a) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed one spot lamp and every lighted spot lamp shall be so aimed and used upon approaching another vehicle that no part of the high‑intensity portion of the beam will be directed to the left of the prolongation of the extreme left side of the vehicle nor more than 100 feet ahead of the vehicle.
(b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed three auxiliary driving lamps mounted on the front at a height not less than 12 inches nor more than 42 inches above the level surface upon which the vehicle stands.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑209) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑209)
Sec. 12‑209. Additional Lighting Equipment.
(a) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not more than 2 side cowl or fender lamps which shall emit an amber or white light without glare.
(b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not more than one running board courtesy lamp on each side thereof which shall emit a white or amber light without glare.
(c) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with one or more back‑up lamps either separately or in combination with other lamps; but any such back‑up lamp or lamps shall not be lighted when the motor vehicle is in forward motion.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑210) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑210)
Sec. 12‑210. Use of head lamps and auxiliary driving lamps. (a) Whenever the driver of any vehicle equipped with an electric driving head lamp, driving head lamps, auxiliary driving lamp or auxiliary driving lamps is within 500 feet of another vehicle approaching from the opposite direction, the driver shall dim or drop such head lamp or head lamps and shall extinguish all auxiliary driving lamps.
(b) The driver of any vehicle equipped with an electric driving head lamp, head lamps, auxiliary driving lamp or auxiliary driving lamps shall dim or drop such head lamp or head lamps and shall extinguish all auxiliary driving lamps when there is another vehicle traveling in the same direction less than 300 feet to the front of him.
(c) No vehicle shall have the lighting system modified to allow more than 2 electric head lamps to be lighted while operating in the dimmed or dropped position.
(d) Nothing in this Section shall prohibit the use of auxiliary driving lamps, commonly referred to as "fog" lamps, when used in conjunction with head lamps, if such auxiliary driving lamps are adjusted and so aimed that the glaring rays are not projected into the eyes of drivers of oncoming vehicles.
(Source: P.A. 85‑1144.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑212) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑212)
Sec. 12‑212. Special restrictions on lamps. (a) No person shall drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device on the vehicle or equipment displaying a red light visible from directly in front of the vehicle or equipment except as otherwise provided in this Act.
(b) Subject to the restrictions of this Act, flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles except as a means for indicating a right or left turn as provided in Section 12‑208 or the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care as expressly provided in Sections 11‑804 or 12‑215.
(c) Unless otherwise expressly authorized by this Code, all other lighting or combination of lighting on any vehicle shall be prohibited.
(Source: P.A. 86‑664.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑214) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑214)
Sec. 12‑214. Special lighting equipment on rural mail delivery vehicles.
If a rural mail delivery vehicle is equipped with special signal lamps, there shall be displayed to the front 2 such alternately flashing amber lamps located at the same level and mounted as high and as widely spaced laterally as practicable and to the rear 2 alternately flashing amber lamps located at the same level and mounted as high and as widely spaced laterally as practicable. Such lamps shall be of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight and shall be controlled so that they will only be used to indicate to other traffic that a stop is being made for the purpose of picking up or delivering U. S. mail.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑214.1)
Sec. 12‑214.1. Tow trucks meeting federal motor carrier safety requirements; lighting and signalling equipment. Any tow truck that meets the requirements of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations of the United States Department of Transportation, regarding lighting and signalling equipment required on commercial motor vehicles, shall be deemed to comply with the provisions of this Chapter regarding required lighting and signalling equipment.
(Source: P.A. 89‑433, eff. 12‑15‑95.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑215) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑215)
Sec. 12‑215. Oscillating, rotating or flashing lights on motor vehicles. Except as otherwise provided in this Code:
(a) The use of red or white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Law enforcement vehicles of State, Federal or
local authorities;

2. A vehicle operated by a police officer or county
coroner and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a law enforcement vehicle; however, such designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle;

2.1. A vehicle operated by a fire chief who has
completed an emergency vehicle operation training course approved by the Office of the State Fire Marshal and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a fire department, fire protection district, or township fire department vehicle; however, the designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle, and the lights may be visible or activated only when responding to a bona fide emergency;

3. Vehicles of local fire departments and State or
federal firefighting vehicles;

4. Vehicles which are designed and used exclusively
as ambulances or rescue vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except when responding to an emergency call for and while actually conveying the sick or injured;

5. Tow trucks licensed in a state that requires such
lights; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on any such tow truck while the tow truck is operating in the State of Illinois;

6. Vehicles of the Illinois Emergency Management
Agency, vehicles of the Illinois Department of Public Health, and vehicles of the Department of Nuclear Safety;

7. Vehicles operated by a local or county emergency
management services agency as defined in the Illinois Emergency Management Agency Act;

8. School buses operating alternately flashing head
lamps as permitted under Section 12‑805 of this Code; and

(b) The use of amber oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Second division vehicles designed and used for
towing or hoisting vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as required in this paragraph 1; such lights shall be lighted when such vehicles are actually being used at the scene of an accident or disablement; if the towing vehicle is equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of the vehicle being transported, the lights shall not be lighted while the vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway; if the towing vehicle is not equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of a vehicle being transported, the lights shall be lighted while the towing vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway during all times when the use of headlights is required under Section 12‑201 of this Code;

2. Motor vehicles or equipment of the State of
Illinois, local authorities and contractors; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance or construction operations within the limits of construction projects;

3. Vehicles or equipment used by engineering or
survey crews; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are actually engaged in work on a highway;

4. Vehicles of public utilities, municipalities, or
other construction, maintenance or automotive service vehicles except that such lights shall be lighted only as a means for indicating the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, overtaking or passing while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance, service or construction on a highway;

*******
(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or
vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

7. Fleet safety vehicles registered in another
state, furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as provided for in Section 12‑212 of this Code;

8. Such other vehicles as may be authorized by local
authorities;

9. Law enforcement vehicles of State or local
authorities when used in combination with red oscillating, rotating or flashing lights;

9.5. Propane delivery trucks;
10. Vehicles used for collecting or delivering mail
for the United States Postal Service provided that such lights shall not be lighted except when such vehicles are actually being used for such purposes;

11. Any vehicle displaying a slow‑moving vehicle
emblem as provided in Section 12‑205.1;

(c) The use of blue oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Rescue squad vehicles not owned by a fire
department and vehicles owned or operated by a:

voluntary firefighter;
paid firefighter;
part‑paid firefighter;
call firefighter;
member of the board of trustees of a fire
protection district;

paid or unpaid member of a rescue squad;
paid or unpaid member of a voluntary ambulance
unit; or

paid or unpaid members of a local or county
emergency management services agency as defined in the Illinois Emergency Management Agency Act, designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, and carrying that designation or authorization in the vehicle.

However, such lights are not to be lighted except
when responding to a bona fide emergency.

Any person using these lights in accordance with this
subdivision (c)1 must carry on his or her person an identification card or letter identifying the bona fide member of a fire department, fire protection district, rescue squad, ambulance unit, or emergency management services agency that owns or operates that vehicle. The card or letter must include:

5. Vehicles which are designed and used exclusively
as ambulances or rescue vehicles when used in combination with red oscillating, rotating or flashing lights; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except when responding to an emergency call.

(g) Any person violating the provisions of subsections (a), (b), (c) or (d) of this Section who without lawful authority stops or detains or attempts to stop or detain another person shall be guilty of a Class 2 felony.
(h) Except as provided in subsection (g) above, any person violating the provisions of subsections (a) or (c) of this Section shall be guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.
(Source: P.A. 93‑181, eff. 1‑1‑04; 93‑725, eff. 1‑1‑05; 93‑794, eff. 7‑22‑04; 93‑829, eff. 7‑28‑04; 94‑143, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑270, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑331, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑730, eff. 4‑17‑06.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑216) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑216)
Sec. 12‑216. Operation of oscillating, rotating or flashing lights. Oscillating, rotating or flashing lights located on or within police vehicles in this State shall be lighted whenever a police officer is in pursuit of a violator of a traffic law or regulation.
(Source: P.A. 85‑830.)

Hide-a-way rare illegal on public streets...

all hide-a-way lights illegal for any private non emergency vehicle....

169.65 SPECIFICATIONS FOR LIGHTING AND OTHER DEVICES.
(a) The commissioner of public safety is hereby authorized and required to adopt and enforce standard specifications as to the amount, color and direction of light to be emitted or reflected by
lighting devices and as to the general construction and mounting on the vehicle for compliance with the requirements and limitations of this chapter.
.
.
(e) The commissioner of public safety is hereby authorized to approve or disapprove lighting devices.
No person shall sell for use or use on any
vehicle any reconverted lamp or any device redesigned for a use other than for which it was
originally approved unless authorized by the commissioner of public safety

it's a yearly thing,,,,,,,:waving:


----------

